# 10 years after Katrina and a Black Liberal Mayor



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Decade Later, Remember New Orleans &#8230; Gun Confiscation Can (and Has) Happened in America
FRIDAY, AUGUST 21, 2015 
August 29th marks the 10-year anniversary of when Hurricane Katrina struck New Orleans, La. The memory of the devastation wrought by the storm and the resulting chaos is a human tragedy of such a vast scale that it endures to this day; and will well beyond. Further, the measures taken to disarm law-abiding firearm owners in Katrina's wake should serve as a testament to why gun owners guard our right to bear arms so vigilantly.

The disorder of the storm's aftermath - and the inability of local law enforcement to contain it - brought into stark realization the importance of the right to keep and bear arms in order to provide for the defense of oneself, loved ones, and community. Stories of looting and violence abounded. A police chief described post-Katrina New Orleans by stating, "it was like Mogadishu."

Despite their inability to cope with the resulting mayhem, several days after the storm passed New Orleans officials ordered the confiscation of lawfully-owned firearms from city residents. In a September 8, 2005 article, the New York Times described the scene, stating, "Local police officers began confiscating weapons from civilians in preparation for a forced evacuation of the last holdouts still living here&#8230; Police officers and federal law enforcement agents scoured the city carrying assault rifles seeking residents who have holed up to avoid forcible eviction."

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...-confiscation-can-and-has-happened-in-america

Molon Labe!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't want to hear any more about Katrina or any of the crap that happened it is old news and done get over it already -you live in the past you should have stayed in the past.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> I don't want to hear any more about Katrina or any of the crap that happened it is old news and done get over it already -you live in the past you should have stayed in the past.


Huh???????


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I saw this on YouTube and I could not believe it, so I made some phone calls to investigate. I called NOPD and I located my counterpart and told him that I was writing a paper for my college research regarding martial law. I asked if martial law was enacted during the confiscation. The man told me that he wanted to help me with my research but NOPD officers were told not to discuss to anyone what happened during Katrina. He said " I could not discuss anything about the thousands of firearms confiscated from the civilians". That's as much of confirmation he could give me without violating his orders to stay silent. By the tone of his voice and the way he responded, it was clear to me that he was against it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> I don't want to hear any more about Katrina or any of the crap that happened it is old news and done get over it already -you live in the past you should have stayed in the past.


Clearly you missed the point.... it was about *Gun Confiscation *not the storm.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

6811 said:


> I saw this on YouTube and I could not believe it, so I made some phone calls to investigate. I called NOPD and I located my counterpart and told him that I was writing a paper for my college research regarding martial law. I asked if martial law was enacted during the confiscation. The man told me that he wanted to help me with my research but NOPD officers were told not to discuss to anyone what happened during Katrina. He said " I could not discuss anything about the thousands of firearms confiscated from the civilians". That's as much of confirmation he could give me without violating his orders to stay silent. By the tone of his voice and the way he responded, it was clear to me that he was against it.


Sounds like he may have been against it but like a good brown shirt he F'ing went along with it. Lesson learned boys and girls. Most of the police will go along with it to keep their jobs.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Sounds like he may have been against it but like a good brown shirt he F'ing went along with it. Lesson learned boys and girls. Most of the police will go along with it to keep their jobs.[/QUOTE
> 
> So how do you know he went along with it?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

As a LEO, we are not required to follow unlawful orders. You can't get fired for that.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I do want to hear more about what happened after Katrina. It shows us what people in the United States are capable of after a natural disaster, what we need to do to be prepared, the weaknesses that are not covered, what we could expect if a large natural disaster were to strike in our area. 

I have read arguments about natural disasters that struck in other countries. People say things like that would never happen in the US, we aren't savages, we are allowed to own guns, we have FEMA, the Red Cross etc. Katrina shows what can and probably will happen during the next disaster, people don't change.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> As a LEO, we are not required to follow unlawful orders. You can't get fired for that.


You can't officially, but you know life can be made hell of.
go on a high risk call and get no backup.
fabrication problems against you..
missing evidence. 
A lot less chance of rights violations in the rural areas.
Big cities around here would emulate the LA thugs without question.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I do want to hear more about what happened after Katrina. It shows us what people in the United States are capable of after a natural disaster, what we need to do to be prepared, the weaknesses that are not covered, what we could expect if a large natural disaster were to strike in our area.
> 
> I have read arguments about natural disasters that struck in other countries. People say things like that would never happen in the US, we aren't savages, we are allowed to own guns, we have FEMA, the Red Cross etc. Katrina shows what can and probably will happen during the next disaster, people don't change.


it is not that it doesn't happen in the USA it is just nobody cares except the usa that it did happen.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> You can't officially, but you know life can be made hell of.
> go on a high risk call and get no backup.
> fabrication problems against you..
> missing evidence.
> ...


Well, its true they can make my life hell... But then again, I don't have a gravy job where they can change it and make it difficult for me. I am already in hell... As for sending me to a high risk call without back up, that's easy. Get on the radio and ask for one. If no one comes, don't respond to the call. As for lost evidence, that won't work. Every time we turn in evidence in ECU, we get a receipt. So if it gets lost, that's on them. Now, the fabrication might work. You just have to let them know that if they do you dirty you would be willing to go all the way when you retaliate.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

6811 said:


> As a LEO, we are not required to follow unlawful orders. You can't get fired for that.


Ahhh And who is deciding what is lawful or unlawful?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think the Katrina situation in New Orleans is an extremely important reminder of what can go wrong. Growing up on the Gulf Coast and preparing for hurricanes is the reason that I strive to be prepared today.

The fact that New Orleans was run by a foolish evil libtard should be a constant reminder to voters what can and will happen should a disaster occur. The examples are many; Baltimore, Detroit, NYC today, Ferguson, LA...the list goes on.

Never forget what happened and you'll be prepared for what will happen. I pray "they" never try to confiscate what's mine.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Next time, the order might come from a machine.

Part of the new Network-Centric Operations (AKA Network-Centric Warfare) concept involves a sophisticated bit of adaptive artificial intelligence software that collects and analyzes data from a wide range of sources and can then formulate plans and issue orders.

As an example: in the event of civil disorder, the system would scour social media looking for certain words and phrases, then identify and geolocate the posters and map out what areas are most likely to have problems. It would also compile a list of potential trouble makers, retrieve their facial recognition data, and track these people's movements through their cell phones. It would then issue movement orders to the appropriate units and get the required supplies headed to that area... all automatically. If the computer decided that guns needed to be taken, it might well issue that order too.

Sounds crazy?

Check out some of the topics covered at the annual ICCRTS. (International Command and Control Research and Technology Symposium) You can find most of the papers and info at: The Department of Defense Command and Control Research Portal

Here's a good one to start with... Network Centric Warfare eBook

Oh, and FYI, Katrina is often cited as a case study.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Scary stuff



Prepadoodle said:


> Next time, the order might come from a machine.
> 
> Part of the new Network-Centric Operations (AKA Network-Centric Warfare) concept involves a sophisticated bit of adaptive artificial intelligence software that collects and analyzes data from a wide range of sources and can then formulate plans and issue orders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Scary doesn't even begin to cover this. I know AI is becoming a more prominent thing in our lives, but at what point is it to much? The problem with AI is that the way it analyzes things, there isn't a gray area. If I am standing on the corner with a gun, I am considered a threat. Will AI know to look at the area I am pointing my gun, will it see that I am pointing my gun at a person that is a criminal and holding a hostage? Will I be the bad guy and end up dead?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You gotta figure your gonna die, but so are a few of those Bootjack Thugs


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I probably should have mentioned the name of this software... JADE, which means Joint Assistant for Deployment and Execution. (Source: JADE: A Tool for Rapid Crisis Action Planning) NOTE: This document is from the 2000 ICCRTS. Capabilities have been greatly expanded since then.

So, at least as I see it, JADE HELM is a CAX or Computer Aided Exercise with JADE at the helm, and is designed to test the data gathering, predictive, and command and control abilities of their software. Basically stir the mystery pot, get people speculating, then let your software scour the social media and forums and see what it predicts and suggests.

Interesting to note, however, that DHS supposedly contracted with WalMart to use their robust transportation and distribution system to move disaster supplies into the region right after Katrina. The sudden store closings might be more than meets the eye. Take a look at this screen shot from a YouTube vid. The guy said he was run out of the parking lot of the one in Midland TX and his mobile wifi showed this...









Easy enough to fake, I guess, but who knows? (I don't want to link the whole video, but the title is "WTF ▶ Is happening in Walmart?(2015)" if you want to take a look. This bit is at 4:52 and only lasts a few seconds)


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Yep.

"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it"


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Scary doesn't even begin to cover this. I know AI is becoming a more prominent thing in our lives, but at what point is it to much? The problem with AI is that the way it analyzes things, there isn't a gray area. If I am standing on the corner with a gun, I am considered a threat. Will AI know to look at the area I am pointing my gun, will it see that I am pointing my gun at a person that is a criminal and holding a hostage? Will I be the bad guy and end up dead?


Ah yes


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Ahhh And who is deciding what is lawful or unlawful?


The bill of rights, the Constitution and your conscience should guide you to what is lawful and what is right.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


>


Did you notice the patch of the tyrants who tàckled the old lady.... California highway patrol.... Those morons are bred to be anti guns.... They follow what they feel, not what's right. It has been engrained in their heads that the govt. Will provide and protect and you have no right to refuse. I would like to see those bastards shot, revived, and shot again.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The people have the last word on what rights they have. The constitution and the bill of rights only requires the governments to protect those rights. The rights are owned by the people.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Good Catch 6811!
We had Louisiana State police in my area during Sandy. great Men and Women. Couldn't do enough for us.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What the heck was California Highway Patrol doing in New Orleans after Katrina?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What the heck was California Highway Patrol doing in New Orleans after Katrina?


They were helping out... At least they thought they were. I heard that there was a national guard unit sent to new Orleans during Katrina. From what I understand, they were ordered to participate in the confiscation, but they refused and just sat around. I heard they were a big group and no one pushed the issue of them not playing along because they could make a big stink about the secret martial law that was going on. They were quietly sent home


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> It shows us....what we need to do to be prepared, the weaknesses that are not covered, what we could expect if a large natural disaster were to strike in our area.


Point very well articulated! I too want to learn as much about it from the ground where the rubber meets the road, cause next time that could be happening here. You cant have a plan of corrective action already thought out and ready to implement if you don't know what sort of things your gonna be up against.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Ah, the memories..............

A complete breakdown of communication between the local, state, and federal government.

Nagin not allowing school buses to be used to evacuate New Orleans residents.

People stranded at the Superdome with no food, no water, no bathrooms, and no security.

People stranded on overpasses and dying from lack of water.

Helicopters rescuing people from roofs.

The cops allowing anarchy to rule the city.

Thousands of people completely dependent on the GOVERNMENT to save them.

Nagin and his "chocolate city" speech.

The New Orleans Chief Of Police resigning in the midst of a corruption scandal.

Nagin going to PRISON.

Another proud time in American history.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

6811 said:


> ...I heard that there was a national guard unit sent to new Orleans during Katrina. From what I understand, they were ordered to participate in the confiscation, but they refused and just sat around. I heard they were a big group and no one pushed the issue of them not playing along because they could make a big stink about the secret martial law that was going on. They were quietly sent home


Too bad they didn't do the job they swore to do... protect and defend the constitution. If they knew that gun confiscation was illegal, which their inaction would indicate, they were duty bound to put a stop to it. They had the strength and firepower to force the issue, and they damn well should have done just that.


----------

